
People with ADHD are twice as likely to die prematurely - aburan28
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/02/150225205834.htm?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=tumblr
======
apecat
Related: "This study suggested ADHD to be present among 40% of adult male
longer-term prison inmates"

[http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/735382](http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/735382)

